# High Miles Rideshare Cars



## Haanjo (Nov 10, 2016)

Just thought I'd create a thread about reliable high mileage cars that can be used for rideshare. Currently I drive a 2007 Toyota Matrix with 290,619 miles on it. Original engine and transmission. Since I've owned the car (bought it with 37,000 miles on it), I've never changed the transmission fluid, and over the past two years or so, I change the oil every 6,000 to 8,000 miles., which is about every 6 to 8 weeks. In my opinion, the Toyota Matrix and Pontiac Vibe (the mechanical twin of the Matrix) are two of the most reliable cars ever built. I'd like to know about other cars that have been proven to be reliable like mine.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

In my market, uber cars need to be <11 years old, or else <150k miles, so a high-miles 2007 wouldn't be eligible. If you're ubering 50k miles/year, then you'll blow the 150k limit in no time, so I think the sweet spot is an 8-year-old car, which you can Uber for 3 years, then rinse and repeat.

I agree that the Vibe/Matrix is bulletproof. The Matrix version costs more because of the Toyota branding. I preferred the ride of the Fit over the Vibe, and the Fit also doesn't break down much. I'd get either with a manual transmission.

If you're buying primarily for Uber, then in my market, I hear that ubering an XL pays better. I'd look at a Sienna or Odyssey. They had similar MPG in 2008. I've owned both, and the Toyota had a simpler motor.


----------



## Haanjo (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for your intelligent response. I'm in a market which allows cars to be 15 years old or newer, so in 2022, my Matrix won't be eligible, not that I think it will last that long.

Before I purchased my Matrix, I did a little research and read that the manual transmissions of the Matrix tend to break down more, so I was happy to buy the automatic version. Here is the funny thing...I should have changed out the transmission fluid at 150,000 miles, but never got around to it. My mechanic advised me NOT to change the transmission fluid at this point, because the car may break down if I change the fluid, as doing so may cause whatever is holding the transmission together to break apart.

I've heard the Honda Fits are roomy because of the way you can configure the back seats, and I had a friend who had one when I was doing pizza delivery, but his broke down before the 200,000 mile mark, if my memory is correct, so I think the Matrix is more reliable. I've read online that some owners have gotten over 400,000 miles out of their Matrix, and a local Toyota dealer confirmed that, although I'm not counting on that. Sure would be nice, though!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

My Nissan Altima is at 147k and is about ready to get its 4th transmission. I am very jealous


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> My Nissan Altima is at 147k and is about ready to get its 4th transmission. I am very jealous


CVT?

Those I think spelled jacko?? transmissions are garbage.



Haanjo said:


> Thanks for your intelligent response. I'm in a market which allows cars to be 15 years old or newer, so in 2022, my Matrix won't be eligible, not that I think it will last that long.
> 
> Before I purchased my Matrix, I did a little research and read that the manual transmissions of the Matrix tend to break down more, so I was happy to buy the automatic version. Here is the funny thing...I should have changed out the transmission fluid at 150,000 miles, but never got around to it. My mechanic advised me NOT to change the transmission fluid at this point, because the car may break down if I change the fluid, as doing so may cause whatever is holding the transmission together to break apart.
> 
> I've heard the Honda Fits are roomy because of the way you can configure the back seats, and I had a friend who had one when I was doing pizza delivery, but his broke down before the 200,000 mile mark, if my memory is correct, so I think the Matrix is more reliable. I've read online that some owners have gotten over 400,000 miles out of their Matrix, and a local Toyota dealer confirmed that, although I'm not counting on that. Sure would be nice, though!


matrix is basically a Corolla on steroids with I believe same mechanicals as well.

He's right...if you flush it out, you might remove some build up which is keeping everything tight and working well....keep it as is till it dies!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> CVT?
> 
> Those I think spelled jacko?? transmissions are garbage.
> 
> ...


Yes.cvt garbage from Nissan


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

2011 Ford Explorer 266.000 miles
regular maintenance according to the schedule in the owners manual. Front Struts and bushings

In addition I did a proactive replacement of the water pump. at 200,000 miles. Why? is discussed in this thread https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/ford-explorer-bad-water-pump-dead-engine.363832/

I didnt buy this car for rideshare i owned it when I started 3 years ago,


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm at 176,000 on my VOLT. (75% electric miles, 25% gas). 
Planning on doing my fourth oil change over the lifetime of the vehicle in February. 
Did the breaks at 160,000
Other than tires, not much maintenance. Due to stone chips on the highway, I'm on my second windshield.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I change the fluid in my KIA auto transmission every 50,000 KM. It's $125.......a new, or even a used gearbox, is thousands once installed.

Start saving for it man. Good luck.

Been driving KIA for 10 years now.....3 years x Uber. 150,000 KM with no issues so far.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I change the fluid in my KIA auto transmission every 50,000 KM. It's $125.......a new, or even a used gearbox, is thousands once installed.
> 
> Start saving for it man. Good luck.
> 
> Been driving KIA for 10 years now.....3 years x Uber. 150,000 KM with no issues so far.


With his mileage its not worth repairing once it goes out!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Why not ?

Run the numbers first would be my plan though. I'd say it probably is worth it, as the cabby friends I know (and my personal black car driver for 7 years) replace transmissions and keep the same car running longer.

We have a ten year age limit in out market, but, no KM limit. So, fix it and keep it clean. Pax won't know.

My annualized maintenance as a city Uber driver is $2,500 for 50,000 KM........ergo.......26 bi-weekly car payments at zero percent would be about $3,600, and I'd still be on the hook for the entire loan, plus the maintenance costs. RIsk wise, it's also better to rack up the miles than trade up IMHO.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Why not ?
> 
> Run the numbers first would be my plan though. I'd say it probably is worth it, as the cabby friends I know (and my personal black car driver for 7 years) replace transmissions and keep the same car running longer.
> 
> ...


True, but with almost 300K miles and that kind of age, stuff will break / wear / is worn. Bushings, control arms, electronics etc.... Id be hard pressed to spend big $$ for a trans then have something else happen like the head gasket blow etc...

I agree...He'll just have to do a feasibility analysis if he wants to fix it though, assuming it goes out.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> In my market, uber cars need to be <11 years old, or else <150k miles, so a high-miles 2007 wouldn't be eligible. If you're ubering 50k miles/year, then you'll blow the 150k limit in no time, so I think the sweet spot is an 8-year-old car, which you can Uber for 3 years, then rinse and repeat.
> 
> I agree that the Vibe/Matrix is bulletproof. The Matrix version costs more because of the Toyota branding. I preferred the ride of the Fit over the Vibe, and the Fit also doesn't break down much. I'd get either with a manual transmission.
> 
> If you're buying primarily for Uber, then in my market, I hear that ubering an XL pays better. I'd look at a Sienna or Odyssey. They had similar MPG in 2008. I've owned both, and the Toyota had a simpler motor.


Didn't Odyssey have ****** problems?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

wallae said:


> Didn't Odyssey have @@@@@@ problems?


Yes.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yes.


That's slang for transmission was censored
Wtf


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

wallae said:


> That's slang for transmission was censored
> Wtf


Can't let the youngsters learn bad words. :biggrin:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

wallae said:


> That's slang for transmission was censored
> Wtf


I agree. In all of the word-filters put in place, that one seems the most out of left field.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

wallae said:


> Didn't Odyssey have @@@@@@ problems?


There was a stretch of bad years... I forget, it's covered on ODYclub.com. More recent Ody's have a reputation for some trouble related to the way it shuts-off the injector on one cylinder. If I recall, engine mounts go bad due to vibration.
Main benefits I've seen are:
- carries 4x8 plywood/sheetrock/foam board. Not without a bit of fiddling, but it's doable.
- higher tow rating (but you want to lock-out the top gear when towing through hills, and add a transmission cooler)
Only had one for 3 years, but we tow a camper with it, so we're not nice to it at all.

The Sienna definitely had fewer gimmicks to try to get extra MPG (yet somehow got about the same MPG as Honda). We drove one for 14 years; the only problem was the power sliding door died (converted to manual operation). And the infotainment had died.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

If I was going to van I would get a Dodge Caravan 
Social services here gets 300,000 miles out of them
Just have to make sure it does not need a head gasket.
I had no car after selling mine and on the 3rd auction I bought a car


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

wallae said:


> If I was going to van I would get a Dodge Caravan
> Social services here gets 300,000 miles out of them
> Just have to make sure it does not need a head gasket.
> I had no car after selling mine and on the 3rd auction I bought a car


Our two department Caravan's are not doing well. One is a 2016 with 43k the other a 2017 with 49k and both have had transmission problems in the past year. Front brakes warping and rattle after rattle inside the van.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Our two department Caravan's are not doing well. One is a 2016 with 43k the other a 2017 with 49k and both have had transmission problems in the past year. Front brakes warping and rattle after rattle inside the van.


I saw a ton lose a head gasket
In cool weather they will drive days to weeks
1st 90 degree + day at a stop light
Right to the red
Engine turns red &#128514;

Fix
Wait for cook weather
Change oil
Refills anti freeze
Send to auction

Buyer beware

I want to stress 
The run like they are air cooled 
Until it hot &#129397;


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I remember when we shopped, Caravans (and later Pacifica) were rated pretty poorly by Consumer Reports.

I was interested in the Pacifica plug-in Hybrid, but I lurked on their forum for a while, and it sounded like about 1 in 7 members had a fire in the catalytic converter (sometimes only noticed on inspection, but sometimes leading to fires under the hood). It sounded like a programming error, where the gas engine would turn off, but the injectors would keep dumping fuel in the cylinders, and down the tailpipe... next time the engine started --whoosh--. I didn't want anything to do with that.

One forum member posted about the sherriff pulling him over to tell him the underside of his van was on fire. He then had to get his wife, many kids and wheelchair-bound mom out the side door, while flames were coming out. The deputy remarked that it was the 2nd Pacifica fire that week. Then this guy replaced it with another Pacifica Hybrid, because "other than the fire, it was a great van".

That was 3 years ago... maybe they got the software worked out. I know they had a recall on it, where they used a mirror to see if your cat was burned inside.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ignatowski said:


> Then this guy replaced it with another Pacifica Hybrid, because "other than the fire, it was a great van".


&#128517;&#128514;


----------

